# Newbie needs help!



## shannah (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi guys n girls just signed up here in need of some help i thnk, 

After seing a tone of saltwater tanks n thinking there were cracking i decided to get myself one. baught all the kit at the weekend 65 litre tank with sand and filter and heater and also added a powehead too, I washed the sand before putting in the tank sorted out the temp and saltwater mix also and added some live rock, this was all done yesterday last night the tank was crystal clear looked really good, I got up this morning and the tank was a bit cloudy, been to work and back and the tank is even cloudier now! I know from doing the researc that when the tank starts its cycle it can get cloudy but i didnt think the cycle would kick start so fast? Does anyone think i have a prob with the tank? Or am i being a worrier?

Any help would be great thanks


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

shannah said:


> Hi guys n girls just signed up here in need of some help i thnk,
> 
> After seing a tone of saltwater tanks n thinking there were cracking i decided to get myself one. baught all the kit at the weekend 65 litre tank with sand and filter and heater and also added a powehead too, I washed the sand before putting in the tank sorted out the temp and saltwater mix also and added some live rock, this was all done yesterday last night the tank was crystal clear looked really good, I got up this morning and the tank was a bit cloudy, been to work and back and the tank is even cloudier now! I know from doing the researc that when the tank starts its cycle it can get cloudy but i didnt think the cycle would kick start so fast? Does anyone think i have a prob with the tank? Or am i being a worrier?
> 
> Any help would be great thanks


Kill the lights for up to a week and the water will clear.

I would also add macro algaes to consume the nutrients and carbon dioxide while returning oxygen.

the problem is that fish and cleaner crews will eat the macros once they are added. So you have to protect the mocros in some kind of refugium

my .02


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

you may be seeing a bacteria bloom i agree with beaslbob, kill the lights and get some macros


----------



## vshortt (Jul 19, 2010)

It's a bit too early to worry if the tank was JUST set up.

Like they said, kill the lights for a bit. 

you can also try biomagnet clarifier - it will pull any particulate matter out of the water column, but I don't think this is your isse.

What did you wash the sand with? fresh water? salt water? 

It is possible that you've introduce some microalger in during the washing process. 

Definatley sounds like the tank is just starting it's cycle though. Don't be surprised if it turns a little green before it starts to dissipear.


----------



## nina-zh (Jul 23, 2010)

I think a salinity refractometer is needed to test the salinity of water ,so that your marine live in a comfortable environment and away from illness....

Contact detail: 
Tel:+852-66536346
MSN& Email:[email protected]


----------

